# Whiteside Oval Edge Bit



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I have quite a few Whiteside bits. I like them.


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

At least 80 percent of the router bits in the shop are Whiteside for a reason. They work, and last a long time before they have to be resharpend. I have a local guy that sharpens them great. Best I have found.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Most of my bits are Whiteside after starting out with Craftsman and Stanley back in the early 70s. The Whitesides continue to go strong without any regrets. I also have a few Amana, CMT and Freud bits that work well; but, I have to admit I'm partial to the Whiteside one. I've picked my router bits up over the years and as I've needed them-especially after learning my lesson with a Craftsman set of bits.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Great bits, Have a bunch of them…


----------

